# Partner Visa 820 -Onshore- Temp Grant?.



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone applied for Partner visa 820/801 onshore and have not been issued with the stage 1 temporary visa grant.

We applied online April 2017 ( see timeline on signiture ) and uploaded everything we possibly could in regards to evidence and still not been granted the 820 temp visa.
It is frustrating because we cannot go any further to begin the second stage 801 until we have been granted the temp visa and it has now been 23 months.
I called Immigration and asked if I should submit the 4 categories of evidence applicable for stage 2 now and if that would grant the 820 or both the 820 & 802 PR, but he said NO because if it is being looking at and stating it is processing then they have everything they need.

Unsure what to do as it has been a very long process.


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

You're still within the current "normal" time frame. 

Probably just need a bit more patience. 

Processing times
75% of applications: 20 months
90% of applications: 26 months


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

council said:


> You're still within the current "normal" time frame.
> 
> Probably just need a bit more patience.
> 
> ...


Yes I know i am within the global normal time frame but why are some people being granted the stage 1 temp visa part before the normal time frame and eligible to start stage 2. My concern is that stage 2 will then take just as long to process.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Liiza said:


> Yes I know i am within the global normal time frame but why are some people being granted the stage 1 temp visa part before the normal time frame and eligible to start stage 2. My concern is that stage 2 will then take just as long to process.


You normally do the permanent visa stage 2 years after the application was first *lodged*, so that period is the same for everybody, unless the permanent visa is granted immediately after the temporary one.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

CCMS said:


> You normally do the permanent visa stage 2 years after the application was first *lodged*, so that period is the same for everybody, unless the permanent visa is granted immediately after the temporary one.


Hi Nick, 
Yes, I am aware of this. Perhaps I haven't explained myself properly.
From my understanding you can't even start the NEW application for stage 2 on Immi account unless you have been granted the Temp visa because it simply will not allow you to do it.

I went onto the applicants Immi account ( my partner ) and selected NEW application just to see what it did in curiosity and below is the copy of details it says below.

My question is, what happens after 26 months when the global processing time has ceased and we have not been granted temporary visa ( stage 1 ). This was my question to customer service this morning and they had no answer.
Even though we would be entitled to ask for an update of what is happening with our visa, we simply cannot go any further at all until the visa is granted, or like you said and others the stage 1 granted before the date. I am hoping that both 820/801 are granted at the same time as I have still been submitting evidence of photos, holidays and bookings, social events etc etc.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Details that come up if I choose NO to not receiving the temp partner visa...

Current visa details
Does the applicant currently hold a Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820 or subclass 309)?

Does the applicant currently hold a Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820 or subclass 309)?
Yes No ( I selected NO) and the below details came up.

Obtaining the permanent partner visa is a two-stage process. To be eligible to apply for a permanent partner visa the applicant must first be granted a temporary partner visa. This form is for current holders of Temporary Partner visas to provide information required to process the permanent stage of their application.

To lodge an initial partner visa complete the form titled Application for migration to Australia by a partner. The applicant will not be able to continue with this application until they have applied for and been granted a temporary partner visa. The applicant should review the eligibility information on our website.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Liiza said:


> My question is, what happens after 26 months when the global processing time has ceased and we have not been granted temporary visa ( stage 1) .


I wonder about that too, as the global processing shows that 10% of applications took over 26 months in January.

I would assume that they have to respond to questions after the 90% timeline , ie: after 26 months.

If everything required has been uploaded I can only imagine that they are having difficulty in checking some of the proofs provided.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

JandE said:


> I wonder about that too, as the global processing shows that 10% of applications took over 26 months in January.
> 
> I would assume that they have to respond to questions after the 90% timeline , ie: after 26 months.
> 
> If everything required has been uploaded I can only imagine that they are having difficulty in checking some of the proofs provided.


Yes, this is my concern. Your stuck and cannot really go any further and the customer service agents can never give any answers. 
The fact that after 26 months the visa application status is just saying "received" which is in our case shows that it hasn't progressed for the last 23 months.

I have absolutely no idea where we are sitting TBH, No CO has contacted us. It is like the application is in Idle. I have also done the sponsor part of the visa application at the same time as the visa application. So everything is uploaded and if they are having difficulty getting proof, I would have thought we would have heard from them to provide more substantial evidence.


----------



## alliswell (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Try this....
I


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

alliswell said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> Try this....
> I


Thank you alliswell. I sent off the complaint form. I wonder if they will email me back with an explanation as I chose this method. It also asked if I wanted my feedback to remain anonymous, not sure what that meant.I did choose anonymous as I am not sure if it gets displayed publically somewhere.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

What I've seen on here is that those people that went beyond the 2 year mark, waiting on the 820, were then asked for updated information showing the ongoing relationship and/or were granted both the 820 visa and the 801 visa at the same time. If it were me, I would just add more information from when you applied for the 820 to present, do stat decs for both applicant and sponsor to cover the four categories since you applied for the 820 and upload those. Then, after that, see if they grant both your 820 visa AND the 801 visa after you've hit that 24 month mark. That would actually be a great outcome, as then you wouldn't have to worry about doing the 2nd stage and the waiting for that. It's possible that is what they are waiting on. If it were me, I'd be happy to hit the 24 month mark, as then it's possible to get the 820 followed immediately by the 801. So, don't lose hope. Upload more recent evidences showing your ongoing relationship and then wait to see what happens. Best of luck!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly it may be a blessing for you. If it has been 24 months or more when they assess the 820 then they will grant both the 820 and 801 at the same time. Therefore if someone lodged their 820/801 the same day as you can got their 820 one year after that, there is a huge possibility that you will receive the 801 before them. Think of it is as a positive not a negative at this stage.

Just keep uploading updated evidence.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> What I've seen on here is that those people that went beyond the 2 year mark, waiting on the 820, were then asked for updated information showing the ongoing relationship and/or were granted both the 820 visa and the 801 visa at the same time. If it were me, I would just add more information from when you applied for the 820 to present, do stat decs for both applicant and sponsor to cover the four categories since you applied for the 820 and upload those. Then, after that, see if they grant both your 820 visa AND the 801 visa after you've hit that 24 month mark. That would actually be a great outcome, as then you wouldn't have to worry about doing the 2nd stage and the waiting for that. It's possible that is what they are waiting on. If it were me, I'd be happy to hit the 24 month mark, as then it's possible to get the 820 followed immediately by the 801. So, don't lose hope. Upload more recent evidences showing your ongoing relationship and then wait to see what happens. Best of luck!


Thank you for the advise and LadyRogueRayne, I will do a fresh stat dec and get my partner to do one as well and upload them. We haven't been asked to renew our lease agreement and it just continuing but I have uploaded the Inspection notices showing we are still living at the same address and the letters are addressed in both names. I uploaded updated utility bills also. I have uploaded recent holiday photos,bookings etc. I will upload bank account info and hopefully that is enough for now unless they ask for further evidence. Do you think all of these are enough?


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Mish said:


> Honestly it may be a blessing for you. If it has been 24 months or more when they assess the 820 then they will grant both the 820 and 801 at the same time. Therefore if someone lodged their 820/801 the same day as you can got their 820 one year after that, there is a huge possibility that you will receive the 801 before them. Think of it is as a positive not a negative at this stage.
> 
> Just keep uploading updated evidence.


Thanks Mish, always great to get your feedback xx


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Liiza said:


> Thank you for the advise and LadyRogueRayne, I will do a fresh stat dec and get my partner to do one as well and upload them. We haven't been asked to renew our lease agreement and it just continuing but I have uploaded the Inspection notices showing we are still living at the same address and the letters are addressed in both names. I uploaded updated utility bills also. I have uploaded recent holiday photos,bookings etc. I will upload bank account info and hopefully that is enough for now unless they ask for further evidence. Do you think all of these are enough?


It all sounds good to me. Just stay positive and hope that when you get your grant, it's for both the 820 and the 801.


----------



## Auspak (May 1, 2017)

23 months&#55357;&#56885;, that's ridiculous. I’m from Pakistan too and got 820 in 12 months. Hope you will get PR(801) now, just Keep uploading more evidence.
Best of luck !!


----------



## Lisa mary (Oct 31, 2018)

I totally feel your pain, i am now waiting 27 months, 2 weeks of 28 months. I have called them a number of times and i keep getting told its a waiting game. Im so frustrated as we are planning to build a house and i need the approval for my visa to present to the bank.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Lisa mary said:


> I totally feel your pain, i am now waiting 27 months, 2 weeks of 28 months. I have called them a number of times and i keep getting told its a waiting game. Im so frustrated as we are planning to build a house and i need the approval for my visa to present to the bank.


You are beyond the waiting times. You need to file a complaint, wait 2 weeks and if nothing is done, contact the Ombudsman.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> It all sounds good to me. Just stay positive and hope that when you get your grant, it's for both the 820 and the 801.


I emailed immigration a few days ago and today we received an email from the temporary visa team requesting an AFP check for the Applicant.
I have been working on updated Stat Dec for myself and hubby is working on his and we will get them signed off and witnessed and uploaded over the weekend. Hopefully by the time the AFP check comes back and we upload it they will grant us both 820 and 801. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Auspak said:


> 23 months��, that's ridiculous. I'm from Pakistan too and got 820 in 12 months. Hope you will get PR(801) now, just Keep uploading more evidence.
> Best of luck !!


I know Auspak. Did you submit your application online and onshore?
What was your time line if you do not mind me asking?
Fingers crossed we get the 820 soon as we received an email after me emailing a complaint a few days ago asking for hubby's AFP check.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Lisa mary said:


> I totally feel your pain, i am now waiting 27 months, 2 weeks of 28 months. I have called them a number of times and i keep getting told its a waiting game. Im so frustrated as we are planning to build a house and i need the approval for my visa to present to the bank.


Hi Lisa, I agree with LadyRogueRayne. You have exceeded the global processing time and that is ludicrious. I emailed a complaint two days ago and got a reply today requesting my hubby ( applicant ) to submit the AFP check so I am being heard which was a relief. I applied online for it this afternoon.
I suggest you emailing complaints and just express your concerns in a polite way that you have been waiting for for nearly 28 months and have not received the 820. Ask them if they can give you an update. 
Here is the link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-...nd-suggestions


----------



## Breadlyco (Mar 15, 2019)

Have you been assigned with a case officer? It is more effective to contact the case officer via email instead of calling the immigration hotline. I called them earlier to clarify on the visa status and the hotline guy gave me wrong info and advised me to do nothing but wait. They stated there is no way you can communicate with the case officer. I did not believe the hotline staff and try my luck emailing the case officer instead. BINGO - The case officer did reply and shed some lights regarding my application.

I got my visa faster than expected - only took me 15 months. I have applied my 820 onshore on Oct 17 and was granted 820 on Feb 19. Immigration first started reviewing my application in Apr 2018, requested for more information on Aug 2018 such as form 888 and medicare check and also AFP police check. I have submitted everything in Nov 2018 and they clarified some information with me on Feb 2019 and I was granted 820 the day straight after. From what I have understood, the social aspects of the relationship is probably the key in getting the visa approved. We are lucky to have friends who can certify our relationships and make our case strong. That's probably why I can get my 820 visa quicker than expected.

Btw they process 820 and 801 together - if you satisfy the 801 requirements at the time of application ( i.e. married >3 years when you lodge the application), case office might grant you straight with the 801 without the 2 years wait after getting 820. However, if you have been granted with 820, you can't do anything but wait for 2 years until you can submit 801 application and provide all the documents again.



Liiza said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone applied for Partner visa 820/801 onshore and have not been issued with the stage 1 temporary visa grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Breadlyco said:


> Have you been assigned with a case officer? It is more effective to contact the case officer via email instead of calling the immigration hotline. I called them earlier to clarify on the visa status and the hotline guy gave me wrong info and advised me to do nothing but wait. They stated there is no way you can communicate with the case officer. I did not believe the hotline staff and try my luck emailing the case officer instead. BINGO - The case officer did reply and shed some lights regarding my application.
> 
> I got my visa faster than expected - only took me 15 months. I have applied my 820 onshore on Oct 17 and was granted 820 on Feb 19. Immigration first started reviewing my application in Apr 2018, requested for more information on Aug 2018 such as form 888 and medicare check and also AFP police check. I have submitted everything in Nov 2018 and they clarified some information with me on Feb 2019 and I was granted 820 the day straight after. From what I have understood, the social aspects of the relationship is probably the key in getting the visa approved. We are lucky to have friends who can certify our relationships and make our case strong. That's probably why I can get my 820 visa quicker than expected.
> 
> Btw they process 820 and 801 together - if you satisfy the 801 requirements at the time of application ( i.e. married >3 years when you lodge the application), case office might grant you straight with the 801 without the 2 years wait after getting 820. However, if you have been granted with 820, you can't do anything but wait for 2 years until you can submit 801 application and provide all the documents again.


Hi Breadlyco,
Thank you for sharing your time line and experience. Sadly, NO we weren't given a CO which is why it has been difficult process for us. We have most likey had our application shared with the case load and have no idea who is taking care of it. When you were given a CO, did she/he email you directly with their email details. I am unsure how CO communicate. We were asked for AFP check back in January 2018 for myself but it was a generic request with no other details. I am interested to know what details CO give.


----------



## shaunpunpun (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello all,

It's been interesting reading all your replies!

I also have a quick question. 

I applied onshore for my Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801) in August 2017. 

Since the we had a request for my partners AFP in November 18, so we applied and sent that in within a week or so. Heard nothing since except the email at 18 months (February) saying it's still being processed. By the way I am fully aware I'm not within the global processing times yet.

My question is, I uploaded all the evidence for couple of years evidence up until the date I submitted the application, and nothing since (except my change of address).

Have you guys been uploading evidence as you have been waiting? I haven't and I'm starting to think maybe I should start uploading more from the time I submitted the application up until now.

What do you think? Have I held my visa up in this case? I was under the impression that I wouldn't have to upload anything else until I got to the next part of the visa process.

Thanks in advance,

Shaun


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

shaunpunpun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It's been interesting reading all your replies!
> 
> ...


It might be best to upload some things at intervals. We did.


----------



## shaunpunpun (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! I think I will upload a few months worth this weekend I guess! What content would be worth uploading? Stat dec's and also proof of my Relationship again, or just abit of everything?


----------



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey guys, so my partner was granted his today. We actually were able to get a home loan even though he was on bridging visa e. So it is possible, I guess just try to find a bank that will do it. It took us 22 months, and we didn’t add much extra stuff on. When we got married we added that evidence and that’s was about it


----------



## Auspak (May 1, 2017)

Liiza said:


> I know Auspak. Did you submit your application online and onshore?
> What was your time line if you do not mind me asking?
> Fingers crossed we get the 820 soon as we received an email after me emailing a complaint a few days ago asking for hubby's AFP check.


Applied online and onshore through migration agent (Mark Northam) on 25 April 2016 and got 820 on 1 May 2017.
Now I applied 801 by myself in May2018 and waiting for decision. We've been together for 5 years.
Hopefully you guys will get 820,801 together.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Auspak said:


> Applied online and onshore through migration agent (Mark Northam) on 25 April 2016 and got 820 on 1 May 2017.
> Now I applied 801 by myself in May2018 and waiting for decision. We've been together for 5 years.
> Hopefully you guys will get 820,801 together.


Fingers crossed. We received an email last Friday requesting AFP check. We have sent away for it. I am uploading updated stat decs and utility bills, 
updated financial evidence and more form 888's and hammer them with all the new updated info and hopefully it is enough to process it all at once.


----------



## alliswell (Oct 30, 2018)

Liiza said:


> Fingers crossed. We received an email last Friday requesting AFP check. We have sent away for it. I am uploading updated stat decs and utility bills,
> updated financial evidence and more form 888's and hammer them with all the new updated info and hopefully it is enough to process it all at once.


Glad to know that you finally heard something from DHA....good sign!
Hope you will get both visas altogether soon!


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

alliswell said:


> Glad to know that you finally heard something from DHA....good sign!
> Hope you will get both visas altogether soon!


It was such a relief 
I am crossing my fingers, toes, legs, arms lol that we get both processed together, but not sure if that will happen. Just lucky to finally hear back asking for the AFP. x


----------



## Salmn669 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi folks. 
I applied my 820 in Dec 2019 and now 3 months almost going to over. 
Just wondering what and when more relationship evidence Documents need to upload? 
Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Salmn669 said:


> Hi folks.
> I applied my 820 in Dec 2019 and now 3 months almost going to over.
> Just wondering what and when more relationship evidence Documents need to upload?
> Thanks


Best to keep uploading when you have something specific. Photos of trips together etc. We did various uploads during the wait, with various joint proofs.
But make sure everything that is originally needed is already uploaded.


----------



## Salmn669 (Feb 8, 2020)

@JandE 
Thanks


----------



## Salmn669 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi everyone. 
Just a quick question 
Is there any question on visa application about when the intention to marriage happened(if someone married) at the time of lodging application. Any date ask on the application form for when intention to marriage happened? Actually I have forget.Just confirming is there anything such on the application form?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Salmn669 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick question
> Is there any question on visa application about when the intention to marriage happened(if someone married) at the time of lodging application. Any date ask on the application form for when intention to marriage happened? Actually I have forget.Just confirming is there anything such on the application form?


That would be the engagement date.

On the relationship question, if you say 'married' it asks for date of marriage.
If you say 'engaged', it asks for date of intended marriage.

It does ask the date that you both committed to a shared life together, to the exclusion of all others. For many people, of those that plan to marry, that would be the engagement date.

If you say "de facto", it asks for the date the de facto relationship began.


----------



## Salmn669 (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for your reply @JandE. 

I was married at the time of application so my agent did write my my date of marriage which was right but where it ask
the date that you both committed to a shared life together, to the exclusion of all others,Agent mention date when me and my partner verbally committed for shared life which was the date after one month of me and my partner first met. 
It's really confusing for me. Can you please tell me what is happening? 
Thanks


----------



## Salmn669 (Feb 8, 2020)

@JandE
What I am trying to ask above is
The date for this section where it ask "that you both committed to a shared life together, to the exclusion of all others"that will be the date when we say we intend to marriage in marriage status? 
Thanks


----------



## achmatxforbes (Jan 17, 2020)

JandE said:


> That would be the engagement date.
> 
> On the relationship question, if you say 'married' it asks for date of marriage.
> If you say 'engaged', it asks for date of intended marriage.
> ...


When applying whilst engaged. Would you be applying on the grounds of being married or de facto?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

achmatxforbes said:


> When applying whilst engaged. Would you be applying on the grounds of being married or de facto?


I am not sure what the current form asks for, but when we did it there were three options: Married, De facto or Engaged.

If living together, in the same way as a married couple but without the marriage, then it would be De facto.


----------

